# So no Gift of Time anymore?



## MOXJO7282 (May 12, 2011)

I know by ths time last year the Gift of Time weeks were released. Not seeing them I can only imagine they were taken for the points program.

Anyone know anything about the absence of Gift of Time weeks?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2011)

You might be just a little bit early - last year the first round of emails went out on May 17th.


----------



## zilla (May 13, 2011)

*Week 53*

It was my understanding that the gift of time was only offered when the timeshare calender had a 53rd week in that year. 2011 was such a year.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 13, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> You might be just a little bit early - last year the first round of emails went out on May 17th.



Thanks for the clarification, I thought they went out in March for some reason. I am eagerly awaiting a release.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2011)

zilla said:


> It was my understanding that the gift of time was only offered when the timeshare calender had a 53rd week in that year. 2011 was such a year.



My two resorts had a Saturday check-in day Week 53 for 2011, and have a Sunday check-in day Week 53 for 2012.  Does that mean every resort will have a Sunday Week 53 next year?  (Looking ahead, these two don't have a Week 53 again until 2016 when both Friday and Saturday check-ins will be available.)


----------



## thinze3 (May 13, 2011)

Please post as soon as you hear. I would like to snatch one as well.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 13, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> My two resorts had a Saturday check-in day Week 53 for 2011, and have a Sunday check-in day Week 53 for 2012.  Does that mean every resort will have a Sunday Week 53 next year?  (Looking ahead, these two don't have a Week 53 again until 2016 when both Friday and Saturday check-ins will be available.)



That is a good question. What I recall is there were different check-in days for different resorts, but a resort didn't have optional check-ins days, if the week 53 was a Friday all check-ins were Fridays for that resort. At least that is what I recall. 

So if that pattern holds some resorts will have a Friday chek-in week 53 in 2012 and some will be different.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> That is a good question. What I recall is there were different check-in days for different resorts, but a resort didn't have optional check-ins days, if the week 53 was a Friday all check-ins were Fridays for that resort. At least that is what I recall.
> 
> So if that pattern holds some resorts will have a Friday chek-in week 53 in 2012 and some will be different.



Yep, it'll be interesting to see how this works out.  The other thing from last year is that the available GOT weeks didn't necessarily mesh with the calendar dates so of the resorts where Saturday was the set check-in day, MVCI set the Week as either 12/17, 12/24 or 12/31.  IOW, we couldn't choose the day or the week - whatever was offered for the resort was what we had to take.

The two resorts I mentioned - with 2011 Saturday Week 53's, 2012 Sunday Week 53's and then no more until 2016 - both have a Fri-Sat-Sun check-in calendar.  I looked at Grande Vista which has Thu-Fri-Sat-Sun-Mon check-ins; that resort had a 2011 Saturday Week 53, has 2012 Week 53's Sunday and Monday, will have none in 2013 and 2014, will have 2015 Week 53 Thursday and then in 2016 will have Week 53's Friday and Saturday (the same as the two I have.)  Hmmm.  Maybe that means every resort with a Sunday check-in will have a Week 53 for 2012, but for 2015 only Thursday resorts will get the offer?

Joe, you mentioned the DC Points program and I know you're not just talking about a discount for Week 53's, but I figured I'd mention that we haven't gotten anything about Week 53 specials either.  The latest DC discount offer was in an email on Wednesday and it only included check-ins through June 5th.


----------



## OldPantry (May 14, 2011)

I picked up two weeks last time around, both really quite choice (BeachPlace and Oceana Palms).  I traded both, and probably downwards.  In retrospect, I think I should have tried to use the New Year's week at Oceana.  Ah well, it was a good deal anyway (at least compared to renting).
I was under the impression that this was a one-time thing last year, and am pleasantly surprised to read otherwise.  I'll certainly be in the hunt for another choice week (or two) this year, if they are offered.


----------



## Sunbum (May 14, 2011)

Last year was a Friday check in. So this year will be a Saturday check-in. I think most MVC will be included this year and next year. 

A couple years ago they started the e-mails mid March. Last year was May 17th.

i think the only locations NOT included this year will be the resorts with the Plat Plus week, which always includes the 31st. Those resorts usually have the GOT in early December instead.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2011)

My thought is that they will use some of these weeks to feed DC and the ones they do offer out will be a far lower value than has been experienced in the past. Higher prices and fewer weeks available. It won't be the "bargains" that have been had in the past. I see them continuing to chip away and devalue what was once a good benefit.


----------



## sparty (May 16, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I know by ths time last year the Gift of Time weeks were released. Not seeing them I can only imagine they were taken for the points program.
> 
> Anyone know anything about the absence of Gift of Time weeks?



I wouldn't say this years week 53 were taken by the points program. However last year the gift of time was "timed" with the DC roll out.  I thought Marriott was concerned sales of week 53 would be diminished with DC. Vacation Cluub needed all the revenue they could get, so it was well planned, offer week 53 and then roll out DC.


----------



## thinze3 (May 17, 2011)

I received my GOT email on May 19, 2010.

Here's the link:
https://www.my-vacationclub.com/week53res.jsp


The week was MGV 3BR
Dec 31 2010 - Jan 07 2011
Week 53


----------



## m61376 (May 18, 2011)

oops- I'm an idiot- I looked at your link and missed that it was for last year.


----------



## Sunbum (May 20, 2011)

This is what a Marriott rep just told me.

"It does change every year, and with the new Destination program it may be seeing what is available in excess inventory."


----------



## bogey21 (May 20, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> .........Not seeing them I can only imagine they were taken for the points program.



It will be interesting to see how this plays out.  One way or the other it will say a lot as to how Marriott views its loyal owners!

George


----------



## m61376 (May 21, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> It will be interesting to see how this plays out.  One way or the other it will say a lot as to how Marriott views its loyal owners!
> 
> George



And who do they consider their loyal owners? I wonder if they do offer them if they will offer them across the board to all owners, or only to members of the DC.


----------



## tiel (May 25, 2011)

I contacted our VOA, and was told yes, there will be an GOT offer this year, BUT, he didn't know when it would be.  I know, I know, this isn't worth much, but it gives us hope.  

Last year, we didn't get the email announcing the program  , so we're counting on TUGgers to let us know when it is available.

Has anybody heard anything yet?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 25, 2011)

Nothing yet here.  Last year my email came in the second round, the day after the first round went out.  Waiting patiently here ...


----------



## Sunbum (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks like the new points system may have screwed us all out of week 53??


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunbum said:


> It looks like the new points system may have screwed us all out of week 53??



You may be right. But really, we never had rights to that week. Marriott just gave us the privilege.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jun 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Sunbum said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the new points system may have screwed us all out of week 53??
> ...


Possession is 9/10ths, but technically wouldn't the week belong to the owners (or HOA)?

If marriott uses week 53 for points redemption, then I would hope the HOA is receiving the maint fee money for the redeemed points.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am afraid Marriott gets a free ride with week 53.  The expenses to determine MF's are divided by 52.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jun 10, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> I am afraid Marriott gets a free ride with week 53.  The expenses to determine MF's are divided by 52.


Which is why the owners (or HOA on behalf of the owners) "own" week 53.  In the past marriott rented week 53 & I presume those week 53 rental fees (that were close to the maint fees) flowed back to the HOA as Marriott (or any good accountants) shouldn't approve any accounting books in which Marriott keeps income for something they don't own and pay nothing for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> Which is why the owners (or HOA on behalf of the owners) "own" week 53, not Marriott (which doesn't mean Marriott doesn't take it, just means it's not owned by them).



The governing documents provide Marriott with the right to week 53. So in essence they own it. They have the right to take it and use it however they desire. Taking it does mean owning it.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jun 10, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> The governing documents provide Marriott with the right to week 53. So in essence they own it. They have the right to take it and use it however they desire. Taking it does mean owning it.


I don't have the documents in front of me but I thought they said we owned 1/52nd of the property and pay maint fees accordingly.  If Marriott owns week 53, that's fine, but wouldn't they owe maintenance fees for that ownership?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2011)

OutAndAbout said:


> I don't have the documents in front of me but I thought they said we owned 1/52nd of the property and pay maint fees accordingly.  If Marriott owns week 53, that's fine, but wouldn't they owe maintenance fees for that ownership?



Thats the great thing about the governing documents. They were written by the developer (Marriott) when the condo association was created. There is no MF associated with week 53, as Terry said the MF is divided by 52. 53 is a free week that Marriott gets. Just look at the bottom of all the resort calendars. There is a note there about Marriott's rights to week 53.


----------



## OldPantry (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, take this for what it's worth.  I asked about the gift of time, and got the following response:

"The Gift of Time will not be offered the same way this year. The extra inventory will be available for rental at www.marriott.com. It will be available for a nightly rate, rather than requiring the full seven night stay."

What do you think those nightly charges will be?  I doubt they'll be remotely attractive.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 15, 2011)

OldPantry said:


> Well, take this for what it's worth.  I asked about the gift of time, and got the following response:
> 
> "The Gift of Time will not be offered the same way this year. The extra inventory will be available for rental at www.marriott.com. It will be available for a nightly rate, rather than requiring the full seven night stay."
> 
> What do you think those nightly charges will be?  I doubt they'll be remotely attractive.



They probably read about Joe's successful rentals last year and figured they might as well do it themselves...


----------



## Sunbum (Jun 15, 2011)

That Sucks!


----------



## Sunbum (Jun 15, 2011)

Only $9500 a week!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't see how Marriott can expect to sell the weeks on Marriott.com. The problem with Marriott.com is that they can't really rent for super cheap prices. That is why you see prices so high. It doesn't look good if Marriott is renting weeks super cheap on Marriott.com in markets where it has franchisees operating hotels. They don't usually undercut their hotel properties.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 15, 2011)

DanCali said:


> They probably read about Joe's successful rentals last year and figured they might as well do it themselves...



Sure blame it on me. This really sucks. I was planning on redoing my bathroom and was countng on those proceeds for it.

Well there's another blow to overall value.


----------



## Sunbum (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, It's mid July now and no sign of the GOT. I guess the DC did us in  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. Another reason to love the DC.


----------



## Sunbum (Jul 25, 2011)

Michigan Czar said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Another reason to love the DC.



Either DC or not, we all loose a cheap vacation!


----------

